
When Melinda Gates's kid asked for an iPod, she replied “You may have a Zun - tzury
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/magazine/24fob-q4-t.html?_r=1&ref=global-home
======
makecheck
What a terrible attitude. First, it says: hey son, I _could_ spend the same
amount of money on what you actually want, but instead I am going to get you
what you don't want (never mind that this family could afford to buy one of
each kind of music player and not break a sweat). Second, they're not slightly
curious why their own kids much prefer a competing product? They are not at
all interested in improving the Zune to the point where their kids would ask
for one? They ignore the most honest possible feedback about a product,
information that marketers and product planners should kill for?

~~~
awa
Ahhh... Melinda Gates doesn't work for Microsoft nor does Bill anymore so they
can't really make Zune better.Anyways, it seems the kids are mostly teasing
them.. (from the follow up answer that their daughter teases Bill about being
No. 2)

Btw.. the reporter gets to ask Melinda Gates a bunch of questions and he/she
comes up with questions regarding bill gates wealth and Apple vs MSFT rivalry
rather than asking more about the charitable foundation she's part of (about
half of the total were off topic I would say).

------
brudgers
That's sound parenting.

